

Ask HN: How do you sell reality to existing business? - jmilinion

Quite frankly, I'd say more than 70% of the stuff customers want end in a product up being worthless and useless to their core business yet they DEMAND IT to the point it's eating up their business.<p>So, what's someone to do when they know more about their customer's business then their customers do?<p>Example: Selling your awesome open-ended music and video distribution platform to records and movie companies vs the stuff the they have been buying?
======
t0
The features you add should be up to you, not the customer. Because as you
said, you know better than them what they need.

This article sums it up. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570679>

Either find better clients or put your foot down and say this is how it's
done.

